# BMW DTM teams in action at the “Moscow Raceway”.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

This weekend, the "Moscow Raceway" on the outskirts of the Russian capital Moscow hosts the DTM for the fourth time. BMW Motorsport heads to the 3.931-kilometre circuit leading all three DTM competitions: Marco Wittmann (DE) leads the Drivers' Championship with 105 points after ten of the season's 18 races. BMW Team RMG, with drivers Wittmann and Timo Glock (DE), moved to the top of the Team standings in Zandvoort (NL). Meanwhile, BMW also holds a slender lead in the Manufacturers' Championship.

The BMW drivers have fond memories of the "Moscow Raceway". Augusto Farfus (BR) finished third when the series made its debut in Moscow in 2013. Maxime Martin (BE) claimed his maiden DTM victory there in 2014. Last year, Bruno Spengler (CA) finished second and third to take his place on the podium after both races. Wittmann started Saturday's race from pole position and came home second. In total, a BMW driver has stepped onto the podium on six occasions after the four races so far in Moscow.

*Quotes ahead of the sixth race weekend of 2016 in Moscow.*

*Jens Marquardt (BMW Motorsport Director):*
"The summer break has done the team good and helped us recharge our batteries ahead of the second half of the season. Our goal for the remaining eight races is to defend our promising positions in the Drivers', Team and Manufacturers' competitions. That will undoubtedly be a big challenge. So far, our drivers and teams have done a virtually flawless job. That is why we are in the fine position we find ourselves in. If possible, we want to maintain this maximum level of concentration. The trip to Moscow is always rather special. We have always done really well at this track in the past. One win, two pole positions and six podium finishes in the four previous races at the 'Moscow Raceway' is a very good record, and one we are looking to improve this weekend."

*Stefan Reinhold (Team Principal, BMW Team RMG):*
"I am obviously pleased that we are leading the Team standings and the Drivers' Championship with Marco Wittmann just after the halfway point of the season. We have done a good job so far, but know full well that the rest of the season will be all the more strenuous. The challenge in Moscow will once again be to get the very best out of our package and pick up as many points as possible. We always focus solely on the next step."

*Ernest Knoors (Team Principal, BMW Team MTEK):* 
"For various reasons, we have been unable to meet our own high standards this season. We have worked hard as a team to improve in all areas. That is particularly true of our weakness, qualifying. Although the hard work put in by the mechanics, engineers and drivers was not reflected in the results in Zandvoort, our pace in the races was particularly encouraging. We are now hoping that everything comes together in qualifying in Moscow, and that we can repeat the fine results we achieved last year."

*Bart Mampaey (Team Principal, BMW Team RBM):*
"The 'Moscow Raceway' is a circuit, at which BMW has always enjoyed good results. Maxime Martin and Tom Blomqvist both finished in the points last year. Maxime knows how it feels to win in Moscow. We now hope to be successful together there this year."

*Charly Lamm (Team Principal, BMW Team Schnitzer):*
"After a first half of the season that was not exactly easy for us, we used the summer break to recharge our batteries and prepare for the DTM weekend in Moscow. The races in Russia kick off the second half of the DTM season. The 'Moscow Raceway' is a modern circuit and very popular with the drivers. It has a good mix of long straights and fast and slow corners. We are looking forward to the races in Russia and will do our best to get good results there."

*Marco Wittmann (car number 11, BMW Team RMG):*
"I had a very good Saturday race at the 'Moscow Raceway' last year. Unfortunately, I was denied victory by a tyre issue, but my pace was very good. Because of this, I go into this year's two races with plenty of confidence. I would like to get my second win of the season there and, with an eye on the Drivers' Championship, obviously want to score as many points as possible."

*Timo Glock (car number 16, BMW Team RMG):*
"It was a long summer break, and I took the opportunity to take a bit of a holiday. I am now looking forward to getting back out on the racetrack all the more. The circuit in Russia is great fun to drive, and BMW has always done well there in recent years. I am intrigued to see how we fare this time."

*Bruno Spengler (car number 7, BMW Team MTEK):*
"I have very fond memories of last year in Moscow. That was my best race weekend, as I ended both races on the podium. Hopefully we will have better luck there than in Zandvoort. It is important to focus on improving the car for qualifying, as our race pace is really good."

*Augusto Farfus (car number 18, BMW Team MTEK):*
"We used the last few weeks to take a breather and do a lot of analysis. I hope we can put what we have learned into practice in Moscow and, in particular, that we perform better in qualifying. I like the 'Moscow Raceway' and finished on the podium there in 2013."

*Tom Blomqvist (car number 31, BMW Team RBM):*
"It is going to be a very interesting weekend. The races have all been very close this year, and I fully expect it to be the same story in Moscow. I did pretty well on my debut there in 2015, and finished in the points. That is the goal again this year."

*Maxime Martin (car number 36, BMW Team RBM):*
"I obviously have great memories of Moscow. After all, it was there that I claimed my first win in the DTM in 2014. I then had one good race and one poor one in 2015. This year, I think we once again have a package that will allow us to put on a good show in Russia."

*António Félix da Costa (car number 13, BMW Team Schnitzer):*
"I really like the 'Moscow Raceway' and have won races there in other series. It goes without saying that I also want to taste success at this track in the DTM. My team and I will do everything in our power to achieve this."

*Martin Tomczyk (car number 100, BMW Team Schnitzer):*
"Moscow is always worth a trip. The fans there are passionate about the DTM and the track itself is also very interesting. Although this is now our fourth time there, I am still really looking forward to some new experiences in Russia."



*2016 DTM calendar.*

6th-8th May - Hockenheim (DE), 20th-22nd May - Spielberg (AT), 3rd-5th June - Lausitzring (DE), 24th-26th June - Norisring (DE), 15th-17th July - Zandvoort (NL), 19th-21st August - Moscow (RU), 9th-11th September - Nürburgring (DE), 23rd-25th September - Budapest (HU), 14th-16th October - Hockenheim (DE).


----------

